# Rezepte für Saibling?



## Sinistrus (22. April 2003)

Mahlzeit...

Kann mir evtl. jemand ein paar Rezepte bzw. Tipps für die Zubereitung von Saibling geben?
Denn hab in Norwegen einige gefangen und nun steh ich da mit den riesigen Filets und auch ganzen Fischen.
Bisher habe ich nur Rezepte für das Baizen gefunden.

Habt Dank! :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2003)

Absolut toller Fisch mit edelstem Geschmack, den man so wenig wie möglich durch "Kochkünste" verunstalten sollte.
Also einfach in etwas Öl/Butter aiusbraten, vorher salzen/pfeffern und ganz leicht mehlieren.
Oder mit ein paar Zwiebelwürfeln in einer ausgefetteten Pfanne mit etwas Weisswein dünsten.
Bloss keine Experimente mit dem edlen Fisch anstellen!!!!!


----------



## Angelbu.de (23. April 2003)

*Saibling*

Hallo Sinistrus#h 
Thomas hat die klassische Zubereitung geschrieben.
Wir räuchern den Saibling natürlich gern, dabei den Zucker beim Einlegen nicht vergessen!
Gebeitzt schmeckt so ein Filet besonders gut, ich mag den lieber als Lachs.
Hier findest Du noch ein originelles Rezept.
Viel Spass, Servus Uwe


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. April 2003)

Räuchern und Beizen hab ich vergessen, (danke für den Hinweis, angelbu!!)  sind als "klassische" Zbereitungen natürlich genauso empfehlenswert!:m


----------



## Sinistrus (23. April 2003)

Morgen Jungs!

Danke euch.
Dann versuch ich das mal nachher mit dem anbraten!  
Dürfte ja mit den Filets von den Burschen kein Problem sein!






P.S.: Aber psssst, das Bild usw. ist noch geheim. Mehr kommt dann im Norwegenbericht Ende der Woche!


----------



## chippog (25. April 2003)

meine fresse! das sind ja nun wirklich keine stichlinge...! bei solchen filets, kannst du, wenn langeweile aufkommt, sprich, um nicht immer das selbe auszuprobieren, jegliches rezept probieren, was du zum thema lachs findest. bei der grösse mag das geschmacklich durchaus gerechtfertigt sein. bei kleineren exemplaren sollte allerdings gelten den geschack so wenig wie möglich zu zerstören, siehe vor allem die empfehlungen von thomas. leicht gesalzen in aluminiumfolie im backofen bei höchstens hundertsiebzig grad, ehr weniger ist mein tipp. den saft, der dann aus der folie tropft, würde ich ganz persönlich und unter ausschluss der öffentlichkeit selber aufschlürfen, aber dass nur am rande. viel erfolg am gaumen! chippog, göteborg, der saibling folgendermassen kennengelernt hat: einen zirka nullkommadreikilo saibling ausgenommen, gesäubert und gemehlt in butter gebräunt mit mandelkartoffeln, gibt es fast nur in nordschweden, und salat und zum nachtisch moltebeereis... und dass im winter bei viel schnee und sonne nach einer woche skiwanderung, aber das ist ein ganz anderes thema!


----------



## macmarco (18. März 2008)

*AW: Rezepte für Saibling?*

Nabend....|wavey:
Greif den Trööt hier mal auf:

Habe heute 2 von denen gefangen. Jetzt mal meine Frage:
Soll ich das auch mit ganzen Fischen so machen, wie ihr es oben schrieben habt, oder ist dann was anderes zu empfehlen? ;+

Gruß
Marco


----------



## macmarco (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rezepte für Saibling?*

Bekomm ich etwa keine Antwort? Kein Koch hier oder so????;+


----------



## ThomasL (19. März 2008)

*AW: Rezepte für Saibling?*

@macmarco

du kannst es auch mit ganzen Fischen so machen


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. März 2008)

*AW: Rezepte für Saibling?*

@ Thomas L: wieso im nördlichsten Alphornclub ??
Hier gibts einen in Holstein :m
Bei Google-Earth liegt die Schweiz südlich von uns  :q:q

Peter


----------



## ThomasL (20. März 2008)

*AW: Rezepte für Saibling?*

@AFS Beckmann

der ist für Insider, den habe ich, zusammen mit zwei anderen Boardies, im Urlaub am Nordkap oben gegründet|supergri


----------



## Schwarzwusel (20. März 2008)

*AW: Rezepte für Saibling?*

@Marco !! Mach es einfach so wie Thomas9904 oben beschrieben hat... kann nur sagen "sehr lecker"..... hab meine eine kleine süsse auch so gemacht...#h


----------



## macmarco (20. März 2008)

*AW: Rezepte für Saibling?*

Dann werd ich das mal so machen, weiß auch schon, was es morgen zu essen gibt ...  ;-)


----------

